# Lampe zur Selbstverteidigung



## jainza (19. April 2010)

Ich habe mal im Fernsehen eine Reportage über eine Art Lampe gesehen, mit der man andere Menschen außer Gefecht setzen kann. Die Lampe besitzt blaue, gelbe und rote LEDs und diese leuchten in einer unregelmäßigen Folge nacheinander. Da das Gehirn da wohl keine Regelmäßigkeit erkennt entsteht eine Art Reizüberflutung und der "beleuchtete" wird Handlungsunfähig. Leider konnte ich nicht mehr davon mitkriegen, deswegen wollte ich wissen, 
a) ob ihr überhaupt versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b) wie schlimm und wie lange die Wirkung wirklich ist
c) ob diese "Lampe" in Deutschland legal erwerbbar ist und wenn ja wo und für wie viel

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2010)

Ich würde eher lieber erfahren, wozu du so etwas brauchst? o.O


----------



## Haxxler (19. April 2010)

Also wenn es sowas gibt, dann wirst du es bestimmt nicht einfach so kaufen können in Deutschland. Das wäre ja das Supertool schlecht hin für Vergewaltiger :/


----------



## Tikume (19. April 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus dass es eine SciFi Serie war. Gäbe es sowas würde keiner mehr mit diesem Taser rumfuchteln.


----------



## Ykon (19. April 2010)

Als ich den Titel gelesen hab, dachte ich zuerst daran, dass du eine Lampe suchst, mit der man seinen Gegenüber k.o. schlagen kann, aber das ist ach okay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls weiß ich was du meinst und ich habe sogar mal davon gehört, aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht daran, dass es wirklich so was gibt.

Also könnte ich dann abensd damit rumlaufen und 'ne Oma anleuchten, damit diese umfällt und ich mir ihre Handtasche schnappen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So eine Technik lässt sich wohl wirklich leicht kopieren und würde, wenn's denn wirklich funktioniert, zu nichts gutem führen.


----------



## Noxiel (19. April 2010)

Das klingt für mich irgendwie nach den Mythbustern und dem "braunen" Ton. Wenn überhaupt, hat das LED Licht unter Umständen Auswirkungen auf Epileptiker aber eine generelle Wirkung auf jeden Menschen ist in meinen Augen Unfug.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2010)

Vielleicht ist das kleine rote Licht das Letzte was man sieht wenn einen die 5kg Maglite trifft ? 

Alternativ versteh ich nicht warum Nutzer nicht in der Lage sind google zu benutzen ^^
20 sekunden gegooglet... Treffer... versenkt...
http://www.surefire....cutive-Defender 

Das Ding haut nen "Lightbeam" raus, der jemanden wohl kurz orientierlos werden lassen kann.


----------



## Ykon (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich irgendwie nach den Mythbustern und dem "braunen" Ton.



Du hast gerade meinen Abend gerettet.


----------



## Damokles (19. April 2010)

jainza schrieb:


> ...mit der man andere Menschen außer Gefecht setzen kann. Die Lampe besitzt blaue, gelbe und rote LEDs und diese leuchten in einer unregelmäßigen Folge nacheinander. Da das Gehirn da wohl keine Regelmäßigkeit erkennt entsteht eine Art Reizüberflutung und der "beleuchtete" wird Handlungsunfähig...




Du bist definitiv farbenblind!
Wovon Du da redest, nennt man "_Lichtsignalanlage_" oder umgangssprachlich auch "_Ampel_".
Und das blaue Licht, ist in Wirklichkeit grün.
Und ich werde regelmäßig ausser Gefecht gesetzt, wenn das rote Licht leuchtet.
Das mache ich aber freiwillig, denn wenn ich das nicht täte und dabei erwischt würde,
bedeutet dies, das ich vier wochen zu Fuss gehen darf. (StVO)


Edit:
Ob man in Deutschland, eine Ampel legal erwerben kann? Glaub ich nicht!
Begründung: Man könnte damit unrechmässig den Strassenverkehr negativ beeinflussen.


----------



## jainza (19. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde eher lieber erfahren, wozu du so etwas brauchst? o.O



hat keinen bestimmten Grund, Neugier.

Ich hatte zwar gegooglet, aber anscheint nur mit den falschen Begriffen. Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht wirklich sicher, ob das wirklich das war, was ich gesucht habe, aber um das genau zu sagen, ist die Reportage schon zu lange her.
Aber selbst wenn es legal wäre, was ich mittlerweile auch bezweifele, aber es wird wohl zu teuer sein.

Edit: Danke Damokles, damit wären alle Fragen geklärt xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. April 2010)

Ich weiss was du meinst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (19. April 2010)

Nicht ganz, ich hab das auch gesehen, der "richtige" Suchbegriff bei Google ist recht schwierig, nämlich: Led Waffe mit nicht tödlicher Wirkung (jaja, wer zur hölle kommt auf so einen Blödsinn...), hier ein Bericht von 3-Sat
http://www.3sat.de/dynamic/sitegen/bin/sitegen.php?tab=2&source=/hitec/137467/index.html


----------



## Caps-lock (20. April 2010)

Toll ^^ Dann darf man wohl ab jetzt nicht mehr mit nem Keylight (diese kleinen LEDs am Schlüsselbund) in ein Flugzeug, weil es eine potentielle Waffe sein könnte.


----------



## Asayur (20. April 2010)

Naja, nein, du bekommst mit einer Schlüssel LED keine so starken Frequenz Unterschiede zusammen, als dass es gefährlich werden könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (20. April 2010)

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das hirn in ner sekunde überlastet werden kann. und viel länger sollte man nicht brauchen um nen gegner ausser gefecht zu setzen. sonst hat man schon verloren ... 

ein freundliches 5 sekündiges "schau in die lampe .. nicht zwinkern .. schau einfach in die lampe ..." bringt es doch wohl nicht.


----------



## Manowar (20. April 2010)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen das das geht. Da können die Nerven genau so beansprucht werden, wie z.B. bei den verschiedenen Druckstellen am Körper, wo man auch jemand "KO" bringen kann.


----------



## Desdinova (20. April 2010)

Ich kann mir das auch durchaus vorstellen. Es gibt ja eine ganze Hand voll Frequenzen, ob optisch oder akustisch wahrgenommen, auf die der Mensch unwillkürlich reagiert. Die Amerikaner haben ja im Golfkrieg angeblich das erste mal Soundwaffen getestet und was man davon hört, klingt jetzt nicht gerade harmlos. Da reicht das Spektrum von Panikattacken bis zu Brechanfällen und Grippesymptomen.


----------



## sympathisant (20. April 2010)

"Sehr tieffrequenter Schall dringt in die meisten Gebäude und Fahrzeuge ein. Die oft wiederholte Behauptung, mit Infraschall könnten Effekte wie Magenschmerzen, Durchfall oder Erbrechen erzeugt werden, ist aber haltlos."

so stehts in der wiki.


----------



## Desdinova (20. April 2010)

Ich hab das, glaube ich, mal bei N24 oder n-tv in einer ihrer "hochwertigen" Kriegsdokus gesehen. Dann kann man das wohl als Unfug bei Seite legen, es sei denn die Mythbusters widerlegen Wikipedia.


----------



## Manowar (20. April 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Ich hab das, glaube ich, mal bei N24 oder n-tv in einer ihrer "hochwertigen" Kriegsdokus gesehen. Dann kann man das wohl als Unfug bei Seite legen, es sei denn die Mythbusters widerlegen Wikipedia.




Busted! *g*
Das haben sie schon geprüft. Sie haben mit dem "Braunen Ton" rumgespielt und da kam nichts bei rum.


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass es eine SciFi Serie war. Gäbe es sowas würde keiner mehr mit diesem Taser rumfuchteln.



ist doch ganz logisch.. Wenn passanten in das licht rein gucken kippen sie auch um. dass soll natürlich verhindert werden.


----------



## jainza (20. April 2010)

genau so etwas meinte ich, ist schon interessant, was man mittlerweile alles als Waffen einsetzen kann. Danke für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (20. April 2010)

Büdde gerne, die Doku hab ich auch gesehen, da ging es darum, wie tödlich nicht tödliche Waffen wirklich sind, da haben sie mit allerhand interessanten Dingen experimentiert.

Zum braunen Ton: bei Schallwaffen geht es nicht darum, den Darm zu entspannen, sondern mit dem Schalldruck z.b. das Trommelfell platzen zu lassen, was zu Orientierungslosikeit führt, da der Gleichgewichtssinn mit dem Ohr zusammenhängt, nur um mal diese braune Ton Sache aus der Diskussion zu entfernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich irgendwie nach den Mythbustern und dem "braunen" Ton. Wenn überhaupt, hat das LED Licht unter Umständen Auswirkungen auf Epileptiker aber eine generelle Wirkung auf jeden Menschen ist in meinen Augen Unfug.



*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*

Ich habe die Reportage auch gesehen. Die Lampe blinkt schnell in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten. Von dieser Lampe bekommt man:

Übelkeit
Schwindel
Man muss die ganze Zeit wegsehn :O


----------



## Asayur (20. April 2010)

War allgemein eine sehr sehr interessante Doku (wenn wir die gleiche meinen *gg*) hat einem auch gezeigt wie "ungefährlich" so ein Teaser zum Beispiel wirklich ist, gab mehrere Todesfälle in den USA wegen unsachgemäßen Einsatz dieser Dinger, auch so "harmlose" Sachen wie
der Pfefferspray haben schon mehrere Tode gefordert und das alles von "Nicht tödlichen Waffen"


----------



## Uzgarel (21. April 2010)

das gute Ding nennt sich Dazzler und tauch unter anderem hier auf.
http://diepresse.com/home/techscience//home/techscience/hightech/530954/index.do
einfach mal durch gucken, sind noch ein paar andere recht interessante Sachen dabei ^^


----------



## Zangor (21. April 2010)

Ich musste eher daran denken:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZzTpjh-NsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sekundant (21. April 2010)

Uzgarel schrieb:


> das gute Ding nennt sich Dazzler und tauch unter anderem hier auf.
> http://diepresse.com...530954/index.do
> einfach mal durch gucken, sind noch ein paar andere recht interessante Sachen dabei ^^


Wobei ich "Kotz-LED" als Bezeichnung lustiger finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind aber schon paar krasse Sachen bei der Auflistung dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (21. April 2010)

Ich hab sowas ähnliches mal auf einem Konzert kennengelernt. Da war halt so eine Blitzlichtanlage und mitten im Song lief das Ding etwa 1 Minute lang. Nach ner halben Minute bin ich dann total abgespackt, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komplett orientierungslos und fühlte mich so wie im oben geposteten Simpsons Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (23. April 2010)

Ihr seid alle Falsch informiert, es geht nicht um die Lampe sondern um den Nachttisch auf dem die Lampe steht:

http://www.misterhonk.de/blog/6448/anti-zombie-nachttisch/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:%20mister-honk-de%20%28misterhonk.de

//XXi

Ein Danke für den Link an den Zombie-Apokalypse Thread: "Danke."


----------

